# Food Saver Pulled Beef



## dj mishima (Aug 4, 2019)

I am still new at using my vacuum sealer.  I saw an article regarding tips on here.  They recommended that you partially freeze softer foods like pulled pork before you seal.  Is this a common practice?  I have some chuck roasts in the smoker now.  So, I'm wondering what y'all do when you seal your food.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 4, 2019)

To me, it depends on how much liquid is in the food I'm vac sealing.  If the meat is juicy, the vac sealer will pull a lot of it out causing a couple of problems.  Very little juice left in the meat, and the juice getting in the way of a good seal on the vac bag.  Partially freezing solves both problems.


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 4, 2019)

Partial freezing or I have used a folded a paper towel till its about an inch or so tall then fold to match your bag width. Place above meat but below where the heat will be and vacuum away.


----------



## dj mishima (Aug 4, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Partial freezing or I have used a folded a paper towel till its about an inch or so tall then fold to match your bag width. Place above meat but below where the heat will be and vacuum away.


Sorry if I am unclear about what you mean.  You are putting paper towel in the bag with the meat to seal?  Like a barrier between the meat and the seal point?


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Aug 4, 2019)

Once it cools down I will stick mine in the freezer for a short time and then I can vacuum seal without having a bunch of juices pull through. You can also take some of the juice from your roast or especially a brisket and you can put that in your bag. To reheat it just do it in a pot of water to reheat, once Frozen you can pulled out a month later you would swear it just come off the smoker.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 4, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Partial freezing or I have used a folded a paper towel till its about an inch or so tall then fold to match your bag width. Place above meat but below where the heat will be and vacuum away.



I do the same at times when I don't have much time.  Works well.

Most of the time, I use the bulk roll bags so I make a bag, put the meat in and then just seal (no vacuum) the bag.  Throw it in the freezer for an hour or so, after the time in the freezer, cut the seal off the bag and run it through a full vacuum cycle/seal.  Might take an extra inch or so bag, but always seals solid.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 4, 2019)

dj mishima said:


> Sorry if I am unclear about what you mean.  You are putting paper towel in the bag with the meat to seal?  Like a barrier between the meat and the seal point?



Yes ,the paper towel will suck up the moisture before getting sucked into vacuum chamber. I choose to freeze partially.


----------



## dj mishima (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for advice everyone!


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 4, 2019)

Post of others did better job of explaining the paper towel.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 4, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> Most of the time, I use the bulk roll bags so I make a bag, put the meat in and then just seal (no vacuum) the bag.  Throw it in the freezer for an hour or so, after the time in the freezer, cut the seal off the bag and run it through a full vacuum cycle/seal.  Might take an extra inch or so bag, but always seals solid.



Good idea Tim.  Never thought to do that.
Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 5, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good idea Tim.  Never thought to do that.
> Gary


Same here. For those of us who are used to MacGyvering stuff, sometimes the simplest solutions are the hardest to come up with.


----------

